# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه 2.5 ماهه مکتبستان

## p30rayan

سلام بچه ها
کسی از برنامه 2.5 ماهه مکتبستان خبر داره؟
قیمتش چقدره؟
کسی هست باهم بخریمش؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اشغاله ! اینا فقط به فکر جیسب خودشون فک کنم برای هفته ی اخر کنکورم برنامه بدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اینو سرچ کن: تا پلی تکنیک تا کنکور :  عاليه

----------


## p30rayan

مطمئن هستین؟
بالاخره باید از روی یک برنامه خوند
من تا تابستون خوب خونده بودم و بعدش مریض شدم و عمل جراحی چندبار داشتم
کلا درس رو کنار گذشاته بودم
میخوام تو این 3 ماه باقی مونده بخونم
اگه کسی داره برام میفرسته بخشی از هزینه رو بدم،یا اینکه باهم بخریمش
قیمتش چقدره؟

----------


## Forgotten

با برنامه 3 ماهه مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید
با برنامه 2 ماهه مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید 
با برنامه 1 ماهه مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید 
با برنامه 3 هفته ای مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید 
با برنامه 2 هفته ای مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید 
با برنامه 1 هفته ای مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید 
با برنامه 3 روزه مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید
با برنامه 1 روزه مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید 
با برنامه 3 ساعته مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید 
با برنامه 1 ساعته مکتبستان میتوانید به رشته دلخواه در دانشگاه دلخواه قبول شوید 

فکر کنم منظورو رسوندم

----------


## p30rayan

> اینو سرچ کن: تا پلی تکنیک تا کنکور :  عاليه


لینکی نداره

----------


## KowsarDDC

> اشغاله ! اینا فقط به فکر جیسب خودشون فک کنم برای هفته ی اخر کنکورم برنامه بدن


دقیقا
بهتره که خودتون با مشورت با کسایی که تجربه دارند یه برنامه مطابق با شرایطتتون بنویسید

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
داداش وقتی برنامه یک ساعت منده تا کنکورش اومد خبرم کن :Yahoo (23): 
اخه داداش من چقدر ساده ای برنامه 2.5 ماهه؟
اصلا میشه :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## hramiri

آخرش میشه برنامه1ثانیه ای تاکنکور

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

زوده داداش 
بذار برنامه یک ساعت مونده تا کنکورشو بخر  :Yahoo (23): 
داداش من پولتو خرج این چیزا نکن

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> آخرش میشه برنامه1ثانیه ای تاکنکور


 آخرش میشه خخخ،برنامه مطالعاتی در سر جلسه کنکور !!!

خخخخخ

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام بچه ها
> کسی از برنامه 2.5 ماهه مکتبستان خبر داره؟
> قیمتش چقدره؟
> کسی هست باهم بخریمش؟


سلام دوست عزیز
کسانی که از برنامه مکتبستان استفاده کردند راضی نبودند و حتی دو نفر از دوستان خودم که دیده بودن گفتن که خوب نیست برنامش
به نظر من برای این وقت باقی مونده خودتون برای خودتون برنامه بریزید خییلی بهتره تا پول به برنامه ای بدید که هم فشرده باشه و هم باسرعت خوندن شما سازگاری نباشه و بدتر باعث بشه که شما استرس بگیری
به نظر من خودت برنامه ریزی کن و وقت کافی برای مرورت و جمع بندیت بذار و مطمئن باش برنامه خودت بهترین برنامه و با ارزش ترین برنامه هستش و مطمئن باش که با برنامه ی خودت موفق میشی
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Hadaf

> داداش وقتی برنامه یک ساعت منده تا کنکورش اومد خبرم کن
> اخه داداش من چقدر ساده ای برنامه 2.5 ماهه؟
> اصلا میشه


همه چی احتمال داره فقط این محدوده زمانی برای همه افراد تاثیرگذار نیست بیشتر برای کسایی هست ک ضریب هوشی خیلییی بالایی دارند
در ضمن گفته موفقیت در کنکور نگفته ک نفر برتر شدن در کنکور (از نظر یعضی افراد 5هزار شدنم موفقیته)

----------


## .Mohamad.

> سلام بچه ها
> کسی از برنامه 2.5 ماهه مکتبستان خبر داره؟
> قیمتش چقدره؟
> کسی هست باهم بخریمش؟


من خودم برنامه مای کنکور رو گرفتم که اینقدر نوشته بود توی سایتش خوبه و... دیدم اصلا صفحاتش با کتاب مطابقت نداره . همینطوری واسه خودشون عدد زدن . و اصلا عقلانی نیست . یک برنامه تبلیغشو توی همین سایت دیدم خریدم . با خودم گفتم این حتما یک پشت کنکوری بوده واسه خودش نقش مشاور گرفته . خخخ . خیلی خنده دار بود. دوستم برنامه مکتب دزده رو گرفته بود گفت همش چرته . یعنی حرف مفته فقط . برنامه مار و پله رو گرفتم . خب بهتره . نقش مشاور و برنامه ریزی شخصی رو نداره . ولی کمک میکنه . 
فقط یک چیز مهم
سمت مکتب دزده نرو
اینا همین مونده کتاب های گاج رو کپی بزنن بگن جزوه طلایی . یا دوتا کلمه بنویسن بگن برنامه ریزی . 
باور کن همونطور که بچه ها گفتن به زودی برنامه  1 روزه هم میدن .

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> همه چی احتمال داره فقط این محدوده زمانی برای همه افراد تاثیرگذار نیست بیشتر برای کسایی هست ک ضریب هوشی خیلییی بالایی دارند
> در ضمن گفته موفقیت در کنکور نگفته ک نفر برتر شدن در کنکور (از نظر یعضی افراد 5هزار شدنم موفقیته)


درسته ولی مکتبستان موسسه ایه که همیشه برای جیب خودش میگه وقت هست :Yahoo (35):

----------


## .Mohamad.

> داداش وقتی برنامه یک ساعت منده تا کنکورش اومد خبرم کن
> اخه داداش من چقدر ساده ای برنامه 2.5 ماهه؟
> اصلا میشه


میشه داداش . رستگار رحمانی نمونش . 4 ماه شد رتبه یک .

کسی بخواد پزشکی هم قبول شه از الان وقت هست . فقط نمیخاد بیاد همه درسا رو بخونه . بعضی جاها رو بخونه . این که بگی پزشکی تهران قبول میشم خب یکم الکیه . ولی میشه پزشکی شهرستان اورد.  مگه اینکه طرف خودش بدونه که ضریب هوشیش دیگه خیلی کمه

----------

